# How big do you think he is?



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

A buddy seen this guy up close inside his den during muzzy season so he set up a camera this spring to see if he could get a look at him now he is curious just how big he is











Hopefully these pics show up.....I have been having trouble getting them to show up but, i think i have it figured out now
tjstebb


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is another pic of him


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive only shot one but even I know hes BIG!


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

My guess was 450? but i have a hard time judging bears :lol:



tjstebb


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm no judge of weight either. But, I believe he could be in the 400# range.

N


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Hard to judge without something to compare it too. Body shape and ears indicate a big one. Shooter for sure 300+ could be much more.

Looks very good for just coming out of the den !!


----------



## mhofa (Jul 26, 2011)

A good rule of thumb is a bear with a hump on his back is at least 300. Pretty hard to tell much more. Cool pictures


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

He's a good one! But he also had it pretty easy this winter.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'd say he's plenty BIG enough


----------



## shephard1993 (Aug 5, 2009)

He is a very good one, I would guess upwards of 500 pounds. I agree it is hard to say with no size comparison. One thing to concider is a bear of this size is going to gain 100 plus pounds by fall.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking at the leaves in front of him and using those as a gauge, I'd say he is in the 325-340 range. If it hasn't been out of the den too long, he may have lost alot of fat and is thin right now. He'd be fun to look at in the fall after he fattens up.


----------



## woodswise (May 9, 2012)

tjstebb said:


> Here is another pic of him


Id say since he is just out of the den, and its belly is still damn near dragging the ground, along with the very wide spacing between the ears. He will defiantly be a 500 pounder or better by this fall!
Shoot him with your bow, he will go pope and young for sure.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

Large and incharge.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I gotta agree with with TV, he lost weight this winter, but he is going to be fat by September. Good luck this year, hopefully you can tell us how much he weighs this fall.....


----------

